# 1993 Nissian Need Help



## chainsbroken (Mar 23, 2006)

I HAVE A 1993 NISSIAN QUEST A LIVING NIGHT MARE
:3angry2: BRAKES LOCK UP I HAVE REPLACED MORE PARTS
THAN THE VAN IS WORTH I HAVE CHANGED THE CALIPERS THE BRAKE HOSES THE MASTER AND IT'S HOSES THE BRAKESPADS THE WHEEL ASSEMBLY
THE ABS UNIT(AKA ACTUATOR) NOW I AM LOOKING AT THE BOOSTER OR NOT ANY ADVICE WELCOME... HELP SPMEONE PLEASE:4-dontkno


----------

